

Twitter API restrictions explained by Hitler [video] - mehdim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=u1LnLH1N7ow

======
maximem
Love it! Nice one even if it's quite outdated! :)

------
melkisch
Excellent! Thanks for the post!

